# Aristo, at least buy a felt marker!



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Aristocraft:

If you are going to put an ad in Garden Railways, at least spring a buck for a black felt marker and paint out the raw pot metal castings for the center 2 drivers and paint the front steps black!


If you also look closely, looks like it was shot on LGB track too! It's definitely Euro track, with nuts and bolts on the tie plates, not spikes. 


The marketing budget can't be that tight!


Oh, by the way, the bell is likewise missing in the main picture.


"coming soon" might be a little more believable if there was any progress in the prototype shown. 


Greg 


(yeah yeah, I know it's coming soon, really. Right around the 15% price hike.)


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOO Darn, I dont have the magazine yet but i will comment once i receive

How come im always the last to receive the magazine ? 











Its the 1st of the year we should start off with a bang...........


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

(The post office knows you too)


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I noticed that too. Seems by now they'd have a 100% finished picture for their magazine ad. And I think they announced the price hike and the 2 free freight cars deal in the wrong order! It should have been, "prices are going up, so to ease the pain we'll give you 2 free freight cars!". Instead it was "2 free freight cars!" and the next day "Oh yeah, prices are going up to more than cover the cost of the freight cars".


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure the lead time for an add for a mag is a bit long. AC has painted models posted on there forum so probably did not make the dead line for the mag. Just my guess. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Lead time is a couple of months, but the point is that felt tip markers have been made for years. Could have bought one a year ago, that's how long we have been looking at the rough cast center blind drivers. 

I'm bringing my marker to the next show! 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ha as long as you have had that marker it's probably dried up. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If it will help sales, I'll buy a new one. In fact I'd be willing to remove the drivers, and blacken them and put them back on and quarter them. 

I can even show them how to keep them from slipping without red loctite! 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup, There lookin pritty white.............


----------

